# Crash Replacement?



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Does Giant have a crash replacement plan? A good friend of mine recently went down on his 2014 TCR SLR 1 and one of the rear seat stays is bet pretty bad...

Rich


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Out of curiosity, did giant offer a crash replacement discount? I assume your friend has been to a dealer now to find put.


----------

